# Buckling wavy roof



## rarefinnej (Feb 28, 2018)

Home built in 1991. CertainTeed Integrity Roof System installed 3 months ago after tear off & removal of old asphalt shingles. Attic foam insulated. Removed old attic ventilation fan that was no longer in use and installed ridge vents. Comments?


----------



## FLHomeInspector (Mar 30, 2018)

There could be several reasons for this. One that comes to mind is OSB sheathing that may have gotten damp without the proper expansion gap. Another if you insulated with spray foam is the foam got between the truss and the sheathing and expanded. Either way it is ugly and hopefully you are not stuck with it for 25yrs. What have your roofing or insulation contractors said about the roof.


----------

